# قصة الطائرة V-22 Osprey



## meid79 (14 يوليو 2008)

لا احد ينكر ان الطائرة V-22 طائرة غير عادية فهيا لها القدرة علي الارتفاع والصعود كالهليكوبتر والطيران بسرعة ومدي الطائرات ذات الأجنحة الثابتة وذلك عن طريق لوي كنة محركها للامام خلال طيرانها.





للكن للاسف فان هذة الطائرة وبالرغم من انها تقوم بعمليات لا تستطيع طائرة اخري القيام بها الا ان هذه الطائرة قد تعرضت لحوادث كثيرة كما ان تكاليف تطويرها قد تخطي ميزانيتها عشرة مرات وتخطت بمرتين ميزانية برنامج المكوك ابولو الذي اوصل الانسان الي القمر!!! فما قصة هذه الطائرة ولماذا تكلفت كل هذه التكاليف؟









ارجو التشجيع من اخواني الزملاء حتي استطيع المضي في هذا الموضوع فهذه اول موضوع لي علي المنتدي وارجو من الله ان تكون فاتحة خير


----------



## جاسر (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لك وإن شاءالله فاتحة خير لك ولنا لنقرأ ونستفيد منك 

اسلوب مشوق وتوطئة تثير الفضول

ننتظر ....


----------



## meid79 (15 يوليو 2008)

تطور الطائرة العقاب V-22 بدأ في العام 1981 عندما رأت وزارة الدفاع الامريكية الحاجة الي طائرة تستطيع الصعود كهليكوبتر لكن في نفس الوقت لها سرعة ومدي طائرة نفاثة. وقد أوكلت وزارة الدفاع الامريكية لشركتي Bell & Boeing تصنيع هذه الألة الاعجوبة وقد قررت الشركتين الاعتماد علي النموذج الاصلي لطائرة سابقة XV-15 وهي طائرة من انتاج شركة Bell والتي جربت اول مرة في العام 1977.




وقد تم تطوير الطائرة V-22 بشكل كامل في بداية العام 1986 وقد تم انتاج ستة نماذج من هذه الطائرة في مارس من العام 1989 كهليكوبتر وفي وقت لاحق من هذا العام كطائرة ذات جناح ثابت وقد اتم النموذج الثالث والرابع تجربتهم بنجاح في ديسمبر من العام 1990. اما اول نكسة حقيقية لهذه الطائرة فقد كانت مع النمذج الخامس والذي تحطم في اول تجربة لهو في يونيو من العام 1991 نتيجة لخلل في شبكة الاسلاك لنظام التحكم في الطائرة. ولزيادة الامور سوءا فقد تحطم النموذج الرابع لهذه الطائرة في يوليو من العام 1992 عندما حاولت الهبوط في قاعدة اميركية وقتل 7 اشخاص بالاضافة لتهشم الطائرة بالكامل وقد حدث هذا نتيجة لعطل في النظام الهيدروليكي وتصدع في تصميم قمرية المحرك.




وقد استئنفت التجارب بداية من العام 1997 بعد تعديلات جوهرية علي النماذج الاصلية وقد اكملت تجاربها الناجحة في العام 1999 وقد صرح ان العمليات التي اجريت علي الطائرة فعالة و مناسبة للقيام بعمليات سواء في البحر او البر. وقد كان التقييم الناجح لهذه العمليات كفيل باتمام الانتاج الكامل لهذه الطائرة لكن بسبب تقرير من قائد وزارة الدفاع وكنتيجة للحوادث المأساوية السابقة فقد جاء القرار ليؤجل هذه الخطوة!!! 

يتبع.


----------



## meid79 (15 يوليو 2008)

شكر خاص لمشرفنا المهندس جاسر. وجزا الله كل زوار الموقع كل خير


----------



## م المصري (16 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل ..... 

اتابع ...


----------



## meid79 (18 يوليو 2008)

في الثامن من ابريل العام 2000 تحطمت طائرة اخري بالقرب من Arizona خلال رحلة جوية وقتل طاقمها الاربعة و15 راكب خلال هذه الحادثة المأساوية. وقد ارجع الخبراء ان هذا الحدث قد تم نتيجة لخطا من الطيار اثناء الهبوط. ثم حدث في خلال اشهر قليلة حادثة اخري راح ضحيتها امهر طائري هذا النوع من الطائرات وقد ارجع الخبراء هذا الحادث نتيجة لحريق نشب في الخط الهيدروليكي لأحدي المحركات في الطائرة وايضا نتيجة لقصور في البرامج والذي ادي الي تقلب الطائرة بقسوة بين التسارع والتباطأ وذلك عندما حاول الطيار معالجة الخلل في النظام الهيدروليكي في الطائرة.
بعد هذه الحوادث المأساوية ارسل خطاب مجهول الي الأعلام من شخص ادعي انه ميكانيكي في برنامج الطائرة osprey. وقد وجد في هذا الخطاب ان سجلات صيانة الطائرة قد زيف لسنتين وقد ارسل مع الخطاب شريط صوتي يوضح فيه ان قائد سرب الطائرات قد امر احد طاقمي الصيانة لكي يلفق اكاذيب عن برنامج الطائرة. وقد اعترف القائد بأنه زيف السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة هو واثنين اخرين ادينوا بسوء السلوك.
وقد استمر البؤس يطارد هذه الطائرة سواء من ناحية البحوث او التقييمات فقد وجدت باستمرار العديد من المشاكل اثناء التجارب علي هذة الطائرة وقد اجبرت هذة الطائرة مرتين في العام 2004 علي الهبوط اضطراريا. وقد اظهرت البحوث ان احدي مكونات المحرك تتطلب ان تبدل كل 100 ساعة طيران!! ولكن في نهاية العام 2004 الاحتياج الي هذة الطائرة قد زاد فقد رأت السلطات انها تحتاج الي هذا النوع من الطائرات في المناورات القتالية وللمكافحة ضد الاسلحة النووية والبيولوجية والكيميائية وبالتالي وبالرغم من كل هذه المشاكل فقد رأت السلطات ان هذا النوع من الطائرات عملي ومفيد وبدأت بالفعل منذ العام 2005 الانتاج الكامل وبأعداد وفيرة من هذه الطائرة. وقد بدات الطائرة مرحلة جديدة من التطور للتغلب على التحديات التي تواجهها والتغلب علي الحظ العاثر والمشاكل التي تواجهها.
أود ان اذكر شئ قبل ان ننهي هذة القصة وهو ان السكرتير السابق لوزارة الدفاع "ديك تشيني" قد حاول العديد من المرات ان ينهي برنامج الطائرة في العام 1990 نظرا لعدم وجود موارد مالية لهذا المشروع لكن الكونجرس قرر ان يمد المشروع بالموارد المالية المطلوبة. وقد دافع ديك تشيني عن رأيه بأن قال " انه لا ينبغي ان نصرف المزيد من الاموال علي هذه الطائرة لأنجاز مهمة صغيرة يري هو ان الطائرات الهليكوبتر العادية تستطيع ان تقوم بها". وفي الحقيقة فأنه يوجد العديد من الناس من يري ان هذا البرنامج يجب ان يقف وهم يرون ان المهمة المنوطة بالطائرة osprey من الممكن ان تقوم بها احدي الطائرات الموجودة بالفعل ويرون ايضا ان الطائرة غير ناضجة بالقدر الكافي للاستخدام العسكري كما ان تكلفة الطائرة باهظ جدا " حوالي 110 مليون دولار للطائرة".
ولكن علي الجانب الأخر فهناك العديد من المشجعيين لهذا المشروع ويرون ان هذه الطائرة ضرورية لتحل محل الطائرات الهليكوبتر القديمة المتهالكة ويرون ان هذه الطائرة استطاعات ان تربط بين الطائرات العادية والهليكوبتر والتي تتميز عنها هذه الطائرة في المدي والسرعة والارتفاع. ويرون ايضا ان الطائرة قد جربت بكثافة وان معدل الحوادث متماشي مع التطور الذي حدث لطائرات اخري سابقة وهذا ايضا شئ مفيد عند الاستخدام المدني للطائرة وعندما تريد اميريكا ان تسوق هذه الطائرة. 
ملحوظة : " ارجو من اخواني المهندسين ان يقولوا رأيهم عن اي الفريقين ينتمون"؟
وأخيرا : فأن هذه الطائرة تمتلك تاريخ مضطرب تخلله العديد من الحوادث والمشاكل التقنية ولكن في النهاية فأن شركة بيل وبوينج قد قاموا بصنع طائرة فريدة " والتي هي في مرحلة التصنيع الأن". أما عن قيمة هذة الطائرة فسوف نتركه للايام لتثبت لنا اي الفريقين أصح.


----------



## meid79 (18 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك اخي م. المصري
نورت الموضوع


----------



## جاسر (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لا يمكن أن نحدد موقف من هذه الطائرة لأن هذا يحتاج دراسة, ولكن انطباعي أن هذه الطائرة الجميلة البائسة, أمامها خيارين اما الاستمرار في البرنامج والتطوير والتحسين على أمل الوصول الى نتيجة مرضية وهذا سيكلف البلايين, أو التوقف واستثمار الأموال فيما هو أولى, وأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها كما يُقال 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## meid79 (19 يوليو 2008)

اخي جاسر مرحبا بك
انا لم اقل ان نحدد موقف ولكن نقول رأينا ونشارك بعض وبذلك نستفيد جميعا كل شخص بأراء الاخرين فتعم الفائدة وبالفعل فقد استفدت انا برأيك وهكذا....
وسلامي العاطرة لكل من قرأ في الموضوع


----------



## dyar_87 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل, و شكرا على الكتابة الجميلة من الاخ meid79


----------



## wdelrasheed (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور كتير يا أخونا meid79 على المعلومات عن الطائرة V-22 ، بس أحب أضيف أن شركتي Bell & Boeing من ابرع الشركات في مجال صناعه الطائرات و تطويرها، ولن يتوقفوا عند هذا الحد بل سيسعوا الي تطويرها وحل كل المشاكل المصاحبه للطائرة وفتح تاريخ مشرف لها. بالله عليكم ما رايكم في الصور دي شنو أعجوبه الطائرات .


----------



## wdelrasheed (28 فبراير 2011)

شوفو إمكانية التعقيد الميكانيكي في هذه الطائرة


----------



## wdelrasheed (28 فبراير 2011)

سأحاول إضافة بعض المعلومات عن هذه الطائرة


----------



## wdelrasheed (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## wdelrasheed (28 فبراير 2011)

رايكم في ال low level


----------



## wdelrasheed (28 فبراير 2011)

_*بعض الابعاد للطائره من الطول و قطر المروحة ... إلخ
*_


----------



## amr habib (22 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل شكرا للمعلومات

واتشرف وان اعرض عليكم هذه المدونه للعلم فقط وللافاده للجميع
مدونه قصه الطيران
قصة الطيران


----------



## حمدي النمر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## rami-oun (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

